# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > گفتگو: JDBC

## donamin

من می خوام به وسیله ی جاوا کار با بانک های اطلاعاتی رو یاد بگیرم. چند تا مقاله خوندم ولی هنوز خیلی گیجم! کسی می تونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## donamin

کسی تا الان با Netbeans با بانک اطلاعاتی کار کرده؟ می خوام بدونم چطوری باید به یه Database متصل بشم؟ من SQL Server jdbc driver 2 رو دانلود کردم. حالا باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## هانی هاشمی

برای اتصال با netbeans
http://www.netbeans.org/kb/55/using-...#pgfId-1156774

JDBC(TM) Database Access
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/jdbc/index.html

----------


## java.source.ir

> کسی تا الان با Netbeans با بانک اطلاعاتی کار کرده؟ می خوام بدونم چطوری باید به یه Database متصل بشم؟ من SQL Server jdbc driver 2 رو دانلود کردم. حالا باید چکار کنم؟


سلام، به سایت زیر سری بزن جواب همه سوالاتتو در مقاله ای با عنوان "ارتباط با SQL Server 2005" پیدا می کنی.
http://www.iranjavaref.ir

----------


## donamin

من یه خورده باهاش کار کردم. ولی Netbeans که خودش همه چی رو می سازه!! پس من باید چیکار کنم؟

----------

